# And that's when the fight started



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed. 
I turned to her and said, 
'Do you want to have Sex?' 
'No,' 
she answered. I then said, 
'Is that your final answer?' 
She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying 
'Yes...' 
So I said, 'Then I'd like to phone a friend.'

And that's when the fight started...

I took my wife to a restaurant. 
The waiter, for some reason, took my order first. 
'I'll have the rump steak, medium rare, please.' 
He said, 'Aren't you worried about the mad cow?' 
'Nah, she can order for herself.' 

And that's when the fight started.....

My wife sat down on the couch next to me as I was flipping the channels.   
She asked, 'What's on TV?' 
I said, 'Dust' 

And then the fight started.

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary. 
She said, 'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 200 in about 3 seconds.' 
I bought her a set of bathroom scales. 

And then the fight started...


----------



## Casper (Nov 17, 2013)

:hee:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh boy......


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

_lOVE IT_  :lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Those are hilarious and after a day like today, I needed the laugh!  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2013)

Funny stuff all!! Thanks for the laughs..


----------

